# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  س/ ماهي لغة آدم عليه السلام ، وكيف تكونت اللغات ؟

## ابن الحميدي الشمري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤالي/ ماهي لغة آدم عليه السلام ؟  ـ ثم إن تكرمتم ـ وكيف تكونت اللغات ؟
.*

----------


## عربي

ما أهمية أن تعرف لغة آدم عليه الصلاة و السلام ؟

و لا أقصد من سؤالي عدم أهمية سؤالك أو التهوين منه و إنما أقصد هل غايتك من السؤال ذات جدوى و فائدة أم لا ؟

----------


## محمد ابوزيد

اخي: وان كان هذا علم لاينفع و جهل لا يضر الا ان هناك بحث لاحد مشايخنا اثبت فيه ان اصل كل اللغات هو اللغه العربيه واخذت تتغير و تتحرف حتي تقسمت الى لغات كثيره ولما وصلت الي العرب و برعوا فيها شاء الله ان يعجزهم و يحفظ هذه اللغه العظيمه بالقرآن
ولكن لا شك ان اللغه العربيه منذ ادم عليه السلام الي الان اخذت تتطور  تتغير ولم تكن علي حالها التي وصلت به الينا
راجع موقع مقاتل من الصحراء قسم اللغات وكاتب البحث الدكتور طلعت زهران
نسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> اخي: وان كان هذا علم لاينفع و جهل لا يضر الا ان هناك بحث لاحد مشايخنا اثبت فيه ان اصل كل اللغات هو اللغه العربيه واخذت تتغير و تتحرف حتي تقسمت الى لغات كثيره ولما وصلت الي العرب و برعوا فيها شاء الله ان يعجزهم و يحفظ هذه اللغه العظيمه بالقرآن
> .....


وهذا كتاب مطبوع يتحدث عن هذه الفكرة
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....A+%DF%E1%E5%C7

----------


## أبو طيبة

*      قال  ابن عساكر: وقرأت على أبي محمد أيضا عن عبد العزيز بن أحمد أنبأ علي بن  الحسن الربعي أنا عبد الوهاب الكلابي أنبأ أبو الحسن بن جوصا نا علي بن عبد  الرحمن بن المغيرة نا أبو صالح عبد الله بن صالح نا معاوية بن صالح عن أبي  عبد الملك محمد بن أيوب - وغيره من المشيخة - عن ابن عائذعن  أبي ذر قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، كم الأنبياء؟ قال: « مائة ألف وعشرون ألفا  »، قلت: يا رسول الله، كم الرسل من ذلك ؟ قال: « ثلاث مائة وثلاثة عشر جما  غفيرا »، قال: قلت: يا رسول الله ، من كان أولهم؟ قال: « آدم ». قلت: يا  رسول الله، أنبي مرسل؟ قال: « نعم، خلقه الله بيده، ونفخ فيه من روحه،  وكلمه قبلا »، ثم قال: « يا أبا ذر أربعة سريانيون: آدم، وشيث،  وأخنوخ وهو إدريس - وهو أول من خط بالقلم - ونوح. وأربعة من العرب: هود،  وشعيب، وصالح، ونبيك محمد - صلى الله عليــــــــــــ  ـه وسلم - ». وفي رواية: قلت: يا رسول الله، كم النبيون ؟ قال: «مائة ألف وأربعة وعشرون ألف نبي». قلت: يا رسول الله، كم المرسلون؟ قال: «ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر جم الغفير».  قلت: من كان أول الأنبياء ؟ قال: «آدم، آدم ». قلت: وكان من الأنبياء مرسلا؟ قال: « نعم مكلما ، خلقه الله بيده، ونفخ فيه من روحه».ثـم قال: « يا  أبا ذر، أربعة من الأنبياء سريانيون: آدم وشيث وإدريس - وهو أول من خط  بالقلم - ونوح، وأربعة من العرب: هود وصالح وشعيب ونبيك محمد - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -، وأول الأنبياء آدم وآخرهم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأول  نبي من الأنبياء من بني إسرائيل موسى، وآخرهم عيسى، وبينهما ألف نبي»([1]).*
* وقال الحاكم: حدثني  إبراهيم بن إسماعيل القاري، ثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي، ثنا أبو توبة  الربيع بن نافع الحلبي، ثنا معاوية بن سلام، حدثني زيد بن سلام، أنه سمع  أبا سلام ، يقول: حدثني أبو أمامة - رضي الله عنه - أن رجــــلا قال: يا  رسول الله، أنبي كان آدم ؟ قال: « نعم، معلم مكلم » قال : كم بينه وبين  نوح؟ قال: « عشر قرون » قال: كم كان بين نوح وإبراهيم ؟ قال: « عشر قرون »  قالوا يا رسول الله، كم كانت الرسل ؟ قال: « ثلاث مئة وخمس عشرة جما غفيرا »([2]).*
* وقال الطبري: حدثنا بشر قال: حدثنا يزيد قال: حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة: « قوله:﴿ وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ﴾ الآيَةَ [إبراهيم :4 ]، أي: بلغة قومه ما كانت. قال الله - عز وجلّ-:﴿ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ﴾الذي أرسل إليهم، ليتخذ بذلك الحجة، قال الله - عز وجلّ-: ﴿ فَيُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِى مَن يَشَآءُ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ﴾ »([3]).*
* وقال الإمام أحمد في العلل: حدثني نصر بن علي قال: حدثنا نوح بن قيس قال: حدثنا الأشعث بن جابر عن الحسن قال: « خرج آدم من الجنة ولغته السريانية ولن تعود إليه »([4]).*
*   وكتبه أبو طيبة .*
*..............................  ..............................  ......
([1])   سنده حسن وهو جزء من حديث أبي ذر الطويل: رواه وابن عساكر في "تاريخ  مدينة دمشق"273/23 وما بعدها وأشار إلى صحته، ط. دار الفكر، ورواه ابن حبان  ( 1/384 – التعليقات الحسان) وصححه، وأبو نعيم في "الحلية" ( 1 / 166 -  168)، ط. دار الكتب العلمية، وابن جرير في"التاريخ "(1 /150- 151) و(1 /  170 - 171) ط. دار المعارف، ورواه ابن الجوزي في " المنتظم" ( 1/223 ) و(  2/ 142-143)، ط. دار الكتب العلمية، واحتج به، وقال الحافظ في "الفتح"( 6 /  416 – شيبة الحمد): صححه ابن حبان، وقال في "تحفة النبلاء": رواه ابن حبان  وفي صحته مقال عن "موسوعة ابن حجر" ( 3/302 ) ط. الحكمة، ورواه ابن كثير  في البداية والنهاية ( 1 / 226 ) و( 3/ 89-90 ) ط. دار هجر، وفي تفسيره (  4/371-372و373-379 ) ط. قرطبة، وهو في "الدر المنثور" ( 5 / 164)، ط. دار  هجر، وفي "الكامل في التاريخ" ( 1/51)، ط. دار الكتب العلمية،  وانظر"السلسلة الصحيحة ( 6 / 362) و"السلسلة الضعيفة"( 4/383) و(13/205)  للألباني، وبالجملة فإن أصل حديث أبي ذر حديث صحيح، ولكن تصرف بعض الرواة  في ألفاظه.
([2])  رواه الحاكم ( 2 / 315) وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط مسلم، ولم يخرجاه، ووفقه الذهبي ومقبل. وانظر تخريجه في السلسلة الصحيحة ( 6/ 358 - 364) .
([3])  أثر حسن: رواه الطبري في تفسيره (13/593).
([4])  صحيح: رواه الإمام أحمد في العلل ( 3 /414 ) ط 2. دار الخاني بالرياض.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t49368/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=280390

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=6346

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.m-a-arabia.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4441

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=85571

----------

